# Trolling motor quit



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

Older MK sw model, was working fine last time I used it. Battery is fully charged, and it’s got power at the head. Any trouble shooting suggestions? Is it worth trying to fix?


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Fuse?


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Dirty armature? It happened to mine. Cleaned it up, works fine now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Check your battery connections, breaker/fuse, all of the circuit leading from the battery to the TM.


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

just had to put a control board in mine MK powerdrive v2 2012 model


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

This is a transom mount that is used on the bow of a Gheenoe, it's directly wired to battery. As I mentioned, there is power at the head of the unit. Would reversing the polarity have f'd it up?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nattybluedread said:


> This is a transom mount that is used on the bow of a Gheenoe, it's directly wired to battery. As I mentioned, there is power at the head of the unit. Would reversing the polarity have f'd it up?


Possibly. Is there a burned electrical smell?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Turn it upside down and see of water runs out the top of the shaft....assuming it is not sealed. Have seen bad seals kill two MKs.


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

No burnt smell, I'll see if I can tip it upside down for water.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

MinnKota parts are very reasonably priced. I had a 24v 85 lb thrust that burned and melted the brush holders from running it full throttle for too long.. MinnKota sent me a revised brush and holder set and that did the trick. Just 2 bolts hold the whole thing together. You can order all the seals on their web site. You just need the serial number of your motor. Cleaning the commutator may help also. The hardest part is getting the brushes back on the armature. It's not too difficult. There are videos on You Tube that go into detail on disassembly and reassembly. Take a look. Type in MinnKota trolling motor repair.


----------

